# choco mousse vs raw eggs



## mpukas (Nov 6, 2013)

traditional chocolate mousse recipes call for melted chocolate + raw eggs, separated. Yolks are mixed into warm melted choco, whites are beaten to peaks, and both folded together. 

Take same basic recipe and put in ramekins and bake, and they become souffles. a la some tweaks to ratios... 

Seems to me there are obvious risks to using raw eggs for mousse. Never actually made this recipe myself, but seems like there also might be some raw egg taste - thoughts? :scratchhead:


----------



## rahimlee54 (Nov 6, 2013)

Pasturized eggs and it tastes fine. Never had any problems with flavor myself, however, I like eggs alot.


----------



## Dardeau (Nov 6, 2013)

How do you make mayo? Buy quality eggs and don't worry about it.


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## brainsausage (Nov 6, 2013)

Salmonella is like the trichinosis scare in the 60's. A few outbreaks means you can't be trusted to make your own decisions and should buy a pre-fab version. Trust your senses. If it smells off- it probably is. You can hold fresh eggs at room temp for over a week. How do you think people dealt with eggs before refrigeration? A good way to tell if an egg is fresh? Drop it in bucket of water. Egg shells are permeable and absorb oxygen to help sustain the chick as it develops. The older it is the more it'll float. If it sinks- it's best for raw usages. If it hangs out below the surface, utilize in heat based recipes, If it comes up to the surface, toss it. Preferably at your least liked politico.


----------



## Bef (Nov 6, 2013)

BTW, in supermarkets, in France, eggs are kept at room temperature. Might be the same elsewhere in Europe, i don't know... Like brainsausage said, try the water trick to check if your eggs are really fresh before eating them raw.

From what I read while googling one egg out of 10,000 is contaminated. I guess that with fresh eggs, the figure would look even better...


----------



## Dardeau (Nov 6, 2013)

Also the shells are much more likely to be contaminated than the egg itself re: the nasty Hobart mixer trick mentioned elsewhere.


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## brainsausage (Nov 6, 2013)

Which is why it's best to crack said egg on a flat surface. Less chance of a contaminated surface penetrating the egg, and the shell itself penetrating. As a nice side effect- you're less likely to get shards in your cracked eggs.


----------



## James (Nov 7, 2013)

wouldn't blanching the whole egg for a few seconds take care of the salmonella problem?


----------



## mpukas (Nov 7, 2013)

Dardeau said:


> How do you make mayo? Buy quality eggs and don't worry about it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum



When I make mayo I put vinegar + lemon juice + egg yolk + salt + sugar in the blender first, give it a whiz and let it sit for 5+ minutes while I prepare/gather other ingredients. The acids do the work of killing off any nasties that may there. 

I know that the incidence of contaminated eggs is fairly low, but even 1 in 10,000 is still a risk. What about in a pro-kitchen where it's subjected to health inspections? Pasteurized eggs? 

Personally I'm concerned about clients and friends and the ick-factor that some may have if they know they're eating raw eggs. I showed the GF this video and she went "MMMMM! Chocolate! EEEEWWWuh - raw eggs???!!!" LOL 

[video]http://www.tastingtable.com/entry_detail/national/15497?utm_medium=email&amp;utm_source=national&amp;utm_cam paign=16468_2013_11_06&amp;utm_content=Cooking_editori al[/video] 

edit: clicky did not emebd :eyebrow:


----------



## toddnmd (Nov 7, 2013)

You can pasteurize at home by putting the eggs in a 135 degree water bath for one hour 15 minutes, or buy pasteurized eggs.


----------

